# Kato radii number question



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK this I thought was going to be an easy google answer but no such luck. My question is simply this:

What does the R192 mean when it comes to my train's minimum radius?

If I was to assume the R is for Radius and 192 is mm then it converts to 7 9/16th radius. Well that is all well and good but this is a TGV train and that seems to be a bit too small for these long cars. Granted they are on shared trucks which may allow for such a sharp curve but, it just seems too small. I know I may be nuking this one, I'm new to N scale.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Can’t answer you I’m afraid but the best person to ask might be Mike Fifer who is on here as Fifer I think. I believe he deals in Kato track.

Running something like. TGV on tight radii is never going to look good. You might like to consider flex track which will adapt to a freelance track design rather better. It will also save you a load of money as Unitrack can get very expensive quite quickly especially if you’re planning an extensive layout.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Massey said:


> OK this I thought was going to be an easy google answer but no such luck. My question is simply this:
> 
> What does the R192 mean when it comes to my train's minimum radius?
> 
> ...


Yes, R192 means a radius of 192mm. That means that the train can handle that tight of a turn, not that it will look right doing it. 

With a TGV, you might not even look right at 15" (381mm) radius.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome, thanks guys. When you add up the cost of Unitrack to the total cost of flex track it actually ends up about the same. By total cost I’m talking about roadbed, and ballast and clay fillers for concrete areas. Yes the initial cost track to track is more but the end result is close enough I will run Unitrack for this layout. 

I have not finalized anything other than the size of the bench work. And that is because it is already built  . I think I’m going to experiment with some of the curve pieces and see how things look before I lay the track. I know I want as wide as possible for the curves using only tight curves for hidden areas.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you're getting a flextrack + roadbed + ballast cost anywhere close to Unitrack, then you're buying from the wrong folks. But whatever. 

I think you'll enjoy that TGV. I had one in HO scale until my cat caused it to fall off the edge of the table, crashing to an ignoble death on the concrete floor. But that's another story. It ran on 18" curves (roughly your 7+" radius ones) at roughly prototypical speeds, but it had a lot of overhang and looked fairly toy-like.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Mike Fifer put out a Document or Article years ago that solve all of those questions. It’s still part of his site; have a look see


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

